# sharing wife fantasy



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

would anybody seriously consider this?

A friend of mine was telling me that his colleague was discussing it with him at work. It took him by surprise.

How would anybody be comfortable with this? Don't think I could do something like this.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

nope. nada. never.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Swift right hander followed by headbutt for anybody who goes near my missus.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

No way.

I'd share someone elses wife though......


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Had a 4 some with my ex a random bloke and a random girl was lot of fun. We broke up for unrelated reasons, depends how you frame the relationship from the start and how you are as people


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

It would depend who is getting the best deal, like your wife could be dot cotton and your mates wife could be megan fox, i'd like to see you try and turn that down bro


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

nah no thanks i dont like sharing , wouldnt do it even with another women and if the wife suggested it she'd be getting ko'd and kicked to the kerb


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i dont even like it when some one asks if they can have one of my pringles!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

My wife is my wife and her fantasy are for me to satisfy and know only. Period


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

husky said:


> nah no thanks i dont like sharing , wouldnt do it even with another women and if the wife suggested it she'd be getting ko'd and kicked to the kerb


I bet you're no fun at parties either lol


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

No I doubt I'd be up for this. Unless she was an absolute stunner! lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> My wife is my wife and her fantasy are for me to satisfy and know only. Period


So you're big and black then ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> My wife is my wife and her fantasy are for me to satisfy and know only. Period


What about if her fantasy is 2 guys?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would never share someone am with.

But happily would share someone else's mrs


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Share?? Don't even look at my Mrs or 16st of muscle (loosely said) coming at ya!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

gearchange said:


> So you're big and black then ?


No, I am italian.



squatthis said:


> What about if her fantasy is 2 guys?


Lucky me that she's not into this then


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> No, I am italian.
> 
> Lucky me that she's not into this then


Thats not what she told me :innocent:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Too much of an angry jealous cvnt to do that. Have had threesomes and foursomes though, good times.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

i cant even share my food let alone someone im with lol, however i would share someone else's missus no problem


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

No :innocent:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I bet you're no fun at parties either lol


lol life and soul mate but but holes not for sharing in my book


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Happily share with another woman, not with a bloke though. I know that is hypocritical but i've told the missus this and she says she's glad that how I feel regards other blokes as a bit of jealousy is nice. She's mentioned not fancying other women before but also said she'd like to try new experiences... f**king jackpot if she does!

God bless liberal university students...


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Thats not what she told me :innocent:


Trust me even if she was, you wouldn't be her type:rolleyes:

peace


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Trust me even if she was, you wouldn't be her type:rolleyes:
> 
> peace


This is a bit of a throw down :lol:

Picsornowife :whistling:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

squatthis said:


> This is a bit of a throw down :lol:
> 
> Picsornowife :whistling:


alright then, lol here's some pics


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

The thought of it excites me but dont thinnk i could watch her with someone else when it come to the crunch ;-) 2 girls tho?? Maybe....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gycraig said:


> Had a 4 some with my ex a random bloke and a random girl was lot of fun. We broke up for unrelated reasons, depends how you frame the relationship from the start and how you are as people


3 guys 1 girl

fcuk that


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

casually sending images of your mrs lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Big ape said:


> casually sending images of your mrs lol


It's not the same of sharing her fantasy mate:innocent:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> alright then, lol here's some pics


bet you both had the sausage that day


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

I had two bi sexual "friends", we would go out and pick up women on gay night. I wouldn't share any woman I had feelings for though. No chance - ZERO.

You want things to end bad? Cos that is how things end bad.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> bet you both had the sausage that day


Lol no we had a carbonara followed by chicken breast and missus got arrabbiata pasta

the sausage got in our picture lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> alright then, lol here's some pics


Lad.

Lad.

Can we put this in AL so we can get the better ones he DEFINITELY has?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Lad.
> 
> Lad.
> 
> Can we put this in AL so we can get the better ones he DEFINITELY has?


Of course I got much better ones:whistling:

but no way of showing those (she would kill me while I sleep lol)


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Of course I got much better ones:whistling:
> 
> but no way of showing those (she would kill me while I sleep lol)


She'd never know in the Adult Lounge. Only 204 more posts and they'll let you in right?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

shocksl said:


> would anybody seriously consider this?
> 
> A friend of mine was telling me that his colleague was discussing it with him at work. It took him by surprise.
> 
> How would anybody be comfortable with this? Don't think I could do something like this.


I've had it brought up to me multiple times but seriously,

how can you take it seriously if you don't bring something of EQUAL or greater value to the table.

Fvck that.

On the other hand, it's wrong according to my religous beliefs. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

husky said:


> lol life and soul mate but *buttholes* for sharing in my book


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> alright then, lol here's some pics


I know her!!!! A few weeks ago I was at a bar and she mentioned having a threesome!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I would let my mrs best mate bf have ago on my mrs if I had a go on his mrs. I have dropped the question into many a conversation in hoping it would go further but always I had to turn it into a joke before it goes sour


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Richard_P said:


> I know her!!!! A few weeks ago I was at a bar and she mentioned having a threesome!


Not funny that joke already been done, by the way 3 weeks ago we was in Italy in my parents house so nice try mate, maybe you should watch less movies:whistling:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

squatthis said:


> She'd never know in the Adult Lounge. Only 204 more posts and they'll let you in right?


ahahahah don't tempt me:innocent:


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Not funny that joke already been done, by the way 3 weeks ago we was in Italy in my parents house so nice try mate, maybe you should watch less movies:whistling:


Italy??? 3 weeks ago??? Your mrs and your mum??? This is too easy! I will leave it there!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Richard_P said:


> Italy??? 3 weeks ago??? Your mrs and your mum??? This is too easy! I will leave it there!


I don't get it why can be so entertainment when we already joked with other people, had a laugh, end of it. But you are trying your best for being "smart" aren't you? Just let it go man, don't be a moron please.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My Lass is bi, and I have no problem at all with her having girlfriends. I have absolutely no feelings of jealousy about her with other women, because it doesn't trespass on what I do for her.

It works for me, because when if all three of us are agreeable I get involved, and even if I don't, having a girlfriend seems to give her even more enthusiasm in the bedroom than usual.

Her with another bloke is completely out of bounds though.

We know people in the swinging scene who do proper swapping. It works for them, and all of them appear to have very stable & happy marriages.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I shared my ex gf some emo lad with a 10". DP and all that. It was her birthday present.

My wife has slept with a few others, I used to love her going off to meet other men but we are trying for a baby atm so some next man's seed ain't wanted right now lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Tacky and common.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

cooltt said:


> Tacky and common.


Common? Lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell no


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I shared my ex gf some emo lad with a 10". DP and all that. It was her birthday present.
> 
> My wife has slept with a few others, I used to love her going off to meet other men but we are trying for a baby atm so some next man's seed ain't wanted right now lol


SHOCKING


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> lol life and soul mate but but holes not for sharing in my book


Even polo? Even hoola hoops?? Spaghetti rings count as holes? Donuts? bet u have shared a pot hole with loads of ppl


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Even polo? Even hoola hoops?? Spaghetti rings count as holes? Donuts? bet u have shared a pot hole with loads of ppl


i'd make an exception for you mrs lol


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I shared my ex gf some emo lad with a 10". DP and all that. It was her birthday present.
> 
> My wife has slept with a few others, I used to love her going off to meet other men but we are trying for a baby atm so some next man's seed ain't wanted right now lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> i'd make an exception for you mrs lol


Awwww I feel spesh now thanks husky one.... :thumbup1:


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

nah not for me that carry on.. each to there own tho


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep and have done


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

so , how do u go about deciding if u could share ur wife . dont u think u have to ask her first ?

or r u too afraid to hear the answer if u do ?

just saying ..


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't get the whole sharing/swingers thing, find it all a bit strange to be honest!

The simple fact one or the other wants to do anything sexual with somebody else is a red flag the relationship is in big trouble.

People sharing, swinging, letting the other half go off with others, yourself going off with others... in my opinion, you're relationship is a joke.

This is the kinda sh1t that ends up on Jeremy Kyle


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think so. Worth one try as long as there's another woman or just a woman


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No thank you.

Bit old fashioned, but my wife is my property. You could say this is rubbish and disrespectful, she is her own woman blah blah blah. But the fact is she likes that I see her that way. She likes that I protect and provide for her and that she is mine.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Riddar said:


> Don't get the whole sharing/swingers thing, find it all a bit strange to be honest!
> 
> The simple fact one or the other wants to do anything sexual with somebody else is a red flag the relationship is in big trouble.
> 
> ...


Not at all. Me & my wife's relationship is absolutely rock solid, despite the fact that she occasionally plays around with other women. We have more trust in each other's fidelity, not less, because any urge to play away from home is dealt with in a controlled way. It also obliges us to be much more open & honest when we are communicating about sex.

We know dozens of couples who *are *swingers - and out of all of them, only one couple have got divorced in all the time we have known them. This is a much higher marriage success rate than the 'normal' couples we know. Most of those swinger couples are very close & seem to have good strong relationships, with none of them seeming to just tolerate each other or be constantly having relationship issues like several of the normal ones.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

she looks like a lovely lady, your a lucky man.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Riddar said:


> Don't get the whole sharing/swingers thing, find it all a bit strange to be honest!
> 
> The simple fact one or the other wants to do anything sexual with somebody else is a red flag the relationship is in big trouble.
> 
> ...


That's moronic. What the hell does sexual pleasure have to do with love and relationships? My marriage is not a joke, we are very happy and will be together a long long time. I think with people that have opinions such as yours it's more a case of your own insecurity.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Normally no. On tren yes.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Swift right hander followed by headbutt for anybody who goes near my missus.


We might have some issues we need to sort out then mate, she told me you loved sharing her


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's moronic. What the hell does sexual pleasure have to do with love and relationships? My marriage is not a joke, we are very happy and will be together a long long time. I think with people that have opinions such as yours it's more a case of your own insecurity.


Hmmm bit harsh although what he said wasn't written in the best way, I think what Riddar is trying to say is that his view of a relationship is one that is monogamous, he however shouldn't say things like Jeremy Kyle etc as other peoples views on a loving relationship could mean swinging etc but as long as you go home together and live together that's the important part.

Personally I could never share a girlfriend, I could however share a slut that ive been banging, im nice like that to my mates


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's moronic. What the hell does sexual pleasure have to do with love and relationships? My marriage is not a joke, we are very happy and will be together a long long time. I think with people that have opinions such as yours it's more a case of your own insecurity.


Sorry if I touched a nerve, just my opinion mate. Nothing to do with insecurities I'm afraid. I just find it very strange bud.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm bit harsh although what he said wasn't written in the best way, I think what Riddar is trying to say is that his view of a relationship is one that is monogamous, he however shouldn't say things like Jeremy Kyle etc as other peoples views on a loving relationship could mean swinging etc but as long as you go home together and live together that's the important part.
> 
> Personally I could never share a girlfriend, I could however share a slut that ive been banging, im nice like that to my mates


Maybe I could have worded it better, but I do stand by the Jeremy Kyle comment. When I work evenings, it's something I enjoy watching in the morn and on occasion stories where people share their partners are presented. They wonder why they have insecurities and that their partner actually begins to feel more for their fvck buddy than their actual relationship. To me, it's a recipe for disaster.

Each their own.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

How interesting how the thread went from sharing your wife fantasy to sharing your wife


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Not at all. Me & my wife's relationship is absolutely rock solid, despite the fact that she occasionally plays around with other women. We have more trust in each other's fidelity, not less, because any urge to play away from home is dealt with in a controlled way. It also obliges us to be much more open & honest when we are communicating about sex.
> 
> We know dozens of couples who *are *swingers - and out of all of them, only one couple have got divorced in all the time we have known them. This is a much higher marriage success rate than the 'normal' couples we know. Most of those swinger couples are very close & seem to have good strong relationships, with none of them seeming to just tolerate each other or be constantly having relationship issues like several of the normal ones.


I 'kinda' get the whole honesty approach that seems to be said from the people that are into this. You appreciate the honesty between each other that you want to have sexual pleasure with somebody else. I think that's what you're saying.

For me though, the minute my Mrs shows any signs of wanting any form of sexual attention, never mind pleasure, from another man or woman, is when I leave the relationship.

I just really don't understand, especially from a mans point of view, how he could let any other man, or even a woman but especially another man come anywhere near his Mrs. It's polar opposite to what I believe in.

But like they say, the world would be a boring place if we were all the same


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Not for me at all but each to their own.. If everyone liked the same shît then it would be a boring world!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Riddar said:


> I 'kinda' get the whole honesty approach that seems to be said from the people that are into this. You appreciate the honesty between each other that you want to have sexual pleasure with somebody else. I think that's what you're saying.


This is part of it, but it goes a lot deeper than that. In order to bring other people into your sexytime, you need to have honest & open discussions with each other about what you are cool with & what you are not. This honesty & openness then extends into all aspects of your sex life. Because we had all these rather awkward conversations years ago, we're much more able to talk about our sex lives properly. Neither of us are afraid to suggest something new, or afraid to say if that something didn't work.

Couples who are swingers very rarely have affairs - because it brings the whole 'I fancy having a bit of fun with someone else' out into the open, and into an environment where it's controlled. As I said upthread, very few of the swinger couples we have known for years have split up, and I'm sure one of the main reasons is that the urge to cheat in these sorts of relationships gets diffused. Who in their right mind wants all the risk & drama of a clandestine affair when you can just go to a party on Saturday night & get what you're after.

For me though, the minute my Mrs shows any signs of wanting any form of sexual attention, never mind pleasure, from another man or woman, is when I leave the relationship.



> I just really don't understand, especially from a mans point of view, how he could let any other man, or even a woman but especially another man come anywhere near his Mrs. It's polar opposite to what I believe in.
> 
> But like they say, the world would be a boring place if we were all the same


I'm the same with other men. No way is this happening - ever. Other women - bring em on, but other men brings out the jealous caveman.

It's important that we accept & respect our own and each other's boundaries - no matter how illogical or contradictory they may be. We don't set these boundaries with our conscious rational minds - we set them in the animal parts of our brains & then maybe rationalise them later. I'm cool with (in fact I actively encourage) my wife to go with other women because lesbians are very much my thing.

We're in a slightly odd one at the moment with her current 'special friend'. She's an absolute stunner, and she's made it abundantly clear that she would like me to get involved too. The trouble is, her husband is one of these guys that actively gets off on the idea of other men doing her - and that freaks me out a bit. I also don't want him going anywhere near my wife, and if I get involved with her, it means I need to explain to him why the favour is not being returned.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> This is part of it, but it goes a lot deeper than that. In order to bring other people into your sexytime, you need to have honest & open discussions with each other about what you are cool with & what you are not. This honesty & openness then extends into all aspects of your sex life. Because we had all these rather awkward conversations years ago, we're much more able to talk about our sex lives properly. Neither of us are afraid to suggest something new, or afraid to say if that something didn't work.
> 
> Couples who are swingers very rarely have affairs - because it brings the whole 'I fancy having a bit of fun with someone else' out into the open, and into an environment where it's controlled. As I said upthread, very few of the swinger couples we have known for years have split up, and I'm sure one of the main reasons is that the urge to cheat in these sorts of relationships gets diffused. Who in their right mind wants all the risk & drama of a clandestine affair when you can just go to a party on Saturday night & get what you're after.
> 
> ...


I respect what you're saying and understand where you're coming from.

My biggest fear for you would be the fact you are fine with women, but men are a no no. What happens if the day comes where your partner wants a man instead, do you really have a leg to stand on when saying no when she lets you play around with her and other women? That would be my only concern.

Maybe it's just me, I've always been told I'm really old fashioned so it's likely so.

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against it, doesn't affect me in the slightest so I really couldn't care less what people do, I just couldn't ever imagine doing it myself, my partner would think I'm looking for an excuse to cheat if I ever suggested it and no one I know personally, as far as I know, are into this, so it's a whole new world to me.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Wouldn't share my wife/gf but i would share a **** buddy. When feelings are involved i think it complicates things.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Riddar said:


> My biggest fear for you would be the fact you are fine with women, but men are a no no. What happens if the day comes where your partner wants a man instead, do you really have a leg to stand on when saying no when she lets you play around with her and other women? That would be my only concern.


Not going to happen. She knows that it's one of my absolute, non-negotiables, and suggesting it would gain nothing except a pi$$ed off huband.

Anyway - why would she want other blokes when she's got me 

As for me not having a leg to stand on, as I see it, she's the one with the freedom here. She can play with whatever girl she likes, but she gets to decide whether or not I do, and how far I'm allowed to go. I also only get to fool around in threesomes - never just with the other girl on her own. I maybe get to play with one in three of them, and even then it may not be all the way.

When I was explaining our agreement to a friend of mine, he was insistent that I was the one getting a poor deal out of this. My response was : "So what - I get threesomes with two women. You'd trade one of your balls for that."



> Maybe it's just me, I've always been told I'm really old fashioned so it's likely so.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against it, doesn't affect me in the slightest so I really couldn't care less what people do, I just couldn't ever imagine doing it myself, my partner would think I'm looking for an excuse to cheat if I ever suggested it and no one I know personally, as far as I know, are into this, so it's a whole new world to me.


That's absolutley fine mate - as I said, we all need to accept & respect our own boundaries. Our arrangement works because she's bi and I'm really into lesbians, so this is all my teenage/twentysomething fantasies come true. If I wasn't so into that, I probably wouldn't tolerate it either.

I've observed a bloke of my acquantance at a party grinning like an idiot as he watched his wife being pounded by a black dude who was hung like a shire horse & wondered what the fcuk was wrong with him.

Live & let live.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

I think if I ever got married and he wanted to share me id made a mistake and be filing for divorce!!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Gonna go Amsterdam soon to watch my wife get nailed, I know it's weird, but I find her so sexy I want to watch her get ****ed, as I don't fantasise about other woman, but she insists I have a go on one.

I think it's amazing we are so close to openly talk about, all woman would love 2 cocks, those that say they don't are lying, I'm glad my wife doesn't lie to me.

I like my wife can be a slag in front of me instead of on the sly, couple that play together....stay together


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> Gonna go Amsterdam soon to watch my wife get nailed, I know it's weird, but I find her so sexy I want to watch her get ****ed, as I don't fantasise about other woman, but she insists I have a go on one.
> 
> I think it's amazing we are so close to openly talk about, all woman would love 2 cocks, those that say they don't are lying, I'm glad my wife doesn't lie to me.
> 
> I like my wife can be a slag in front of me instead of on the sly, couple that play together....stay together


Bet she says that to alk her boyfriends


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Bet she says that to alk her boyfriends


Which bit?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Gonna go Amsterdam soon to watch my wife get nailed, I know it's weird, but I find her so sexy I want to watch her get ****ed, as I don't fantasise about other woman, but she insists I have a go on one.
> 
> I think it's amazing we are so close to openly talk about, all woman would love 2 cocks, those that say they don't are lying, I'm glad my wife doesn't lie to me.
> 
> I like my wife can be a slag in front of me instead of on the sly, couple that play together....stay together


Incorrect...all women don't want 2 at all...most just want the one to do the job properly and if ur mrs needs 2....erm hello :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

When I click 'can anyone guess HDU's next thread' it brings me in here.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Incorrect...all women don't want 2 at all...most just want the one to do the job properly and if ur mrs needs 2....erm hello :whistling:


Are you offering as a chick with a...?! :whistling:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Incorrect...all women don't want 2 at all...most just want the one to do the job properly and if ur mrs needs 2....erm hello :whistling:


Lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> When I click 'can anyone guess HDU's next thread' it brings me in here.


It's taking everyone everywhere. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you offering as a chick with a...?! :whistling:


No..I'm suggesting he may be **** in bed!

I'm a chick with a nu nu


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> No..I'm suggesting he may be **** in bed!
> 
> I'm a chick with a nu nu


Prove it

Haha why does this HDU thread bring me in here????


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Prove it
> 
> Excuse meeeee??? What u gonna prove to me
> 
> Haha why does this HDU thread bring me in here????


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahahaha I was only popping in I didn't read any of the convo and didn't mean to quote you but I could not resist the banter. Sorry.

I will prove to you that I defo have no hair just drop me your proof via PM


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My original point stands,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Hahahaha I was only popping in I didn't read any of the convo and didn't mean to quote you but I could not resist the banter. Sorry.
> 
> I will prove to you that I defo have no hair just drop me your proof via PM


I will drop u summat boyo won't be a pm.....might be a dumb bell...then il run lol......u have no hair..baldness is a good look!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> When I click 'can anyone guess HDU's next thread' it brings me in here.


Yh I arranged for this to happen just so I could get a look at the legs....lol:...actually looking closer them legs need work u not been training..tut tut.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Yh I arranged for this to happen just so I could get a look at the legs....lol:...actually looking closer them legs need work u not been training..tut tut.


Lol. Cheeky b1tch!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Cheeky b1tch!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .....whaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: .....whaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


>


Lol ..nice .....


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Well...I'm just boring and traditional. Could never even imagine sharing my partner or being the one that's shared. If my other half ever wanted to share me, I'd be fvcking piissed.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I will drop u summat boyo won't be a pm.....might be a dumb bell...then il run lol......u have no hair..baldness is a good look!


Don't be so cruel it was only a joke. Just cause you can't prove you have a "nu nu" or whatever you said don't take it out on me.

Baldness is a good look if you don't have any hair but what I would give to run some Dax wax through my locks is unreal.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been married 7 years, and we just get out of hand trying to always up the anti, keep it exciting, one thing lead to another, just started of talking dirty whilst having sex


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

shocksl said:


> would anybody seriously consider this?
> 
> A friend of mine was telling me that his colleague was discussing it with him at work. It took him by surprise.
> 
> How would anybody be comfortable with this? Don't think I could do something like this.


yes but just imagine,if he had a dick twice the size of yours,she would never look at you the same again ,pee wee springs to mind.no phuck that.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> bet you both had the sausage that day


so the birthplace of pizza is in the UK , Well I never


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Pu$$y removed his post....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yep and have done


pvt me


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> pvt me


She's away on out 5 star all inclusive holiday in Greece without me.... we split up a month ago lol Go out find her... she might let you hop on


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I shared my ex gf some emo lad with a 10". DP and all that. It was her birthday present.
> 
> My wife has slept with a few others, I used to love her going off to meet other men but we are trying for a baby atm so some next man's seed ain't wanted right now lol


You sure you don't want a black baby?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> You sure you don't want a black baby?


Im sure lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> so the birthplace of pizza is in the UK , Well I never


If you read carefully the sign on the window says:

Welcome to Napoli, the birthplace of pizza (Napoli and pizza are wrote in red)


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

kristina said:


> Well...I'm just boring and traditional. Could never even imagine sharing my partner or being the one that's shared. If my other half ever wanted to share me, I'd be fvcking piissed.


Surely it would be more fun and a good laugh, a different experience, I would do anything once within reason even if I wasn't keen on the idea


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

younglad18 said:


> Surely it would be more fun and a good laugh, a different experience, I would do anything once within reason even if I wasn't keen on the idea


For some, sure... not my thing - at all.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> If you read carefully the sign on the window says:
> 
> Welcome to Napoli, the birthplace of pizza (Napoli and pizza are wrote in red)


yes so its not Napoli and not the home of pizza so why is it on the sign?


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

Hell no!


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

I treated my wife to the 'BBC expierence' a few years ago


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Men arnt keen on sharing it appears then according to this thread and one thing for sure they never ever share....food! Hate that non sharers of food bad quality. :thumbdown:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> yes so its not Napoli and not the home of pizza so why is it on the sign?


I don't know mate, go and ask them,  the place is between leicester square and covent garden


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Men arnt keen on sharing it appears then according to this thread and one thing for sure they never ever share....food! Hate that non sharers of food bad quality. :thumbdown:


Make your own damn sammich


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

chronyx said:


> Make your own damn sammich


Lol no I'm a stealer......u know when the guy says do want this ( on the menu) and u go no il go for that....then when it comes and u lean in to try and steal something they are like WTFFFFFFFF.....calm down why can't u boys share wots up with ya.


----------

